# Probleme mit ALSA-Konfigurationen



## HansKloss (18. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,
 mein Problem liegt ganz einfach darin, dass ich keinen Sound unter Suse 9.2 (Gnome) habe. Ich benutze den automatisch erkannten Sound Treiber "AC97 Audio Controller". Es schien alles gut gelaufen zu sein, doch leider sagt mir XMMS, dass die Soundkarte nicht ordnungsgemäß konfiguriert sei. Ich höre auch keinen Sound beim booten und andere Programme geben auch keinen Mucks von sich. Es erstaunt mich jedoch, dass kdetv sich dem widerstreubt und problemlos Ton ausgibt. Also wie kann das sein? Benutzt es eigene Treiber? Egal, es wäre schön wenn jemand dazu hilfreichte Tips hat.

  Danke an Alle die Helfen können


----------



## Helmut Klein (19. Juni 2005)

Welches Output-Plugin nutzt du denn in XMMS? (Options > Preferences)
Eventuell ist es ja das Falsche.


----------



## xunnamedx (21. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte einmal das selbe Problem bei mir ging zB die mp3 Wiedergabe aber Vollbild Anwendungen nicht wie zB Quake 3 also normalerweise sollte ein alsaconf das richten kannst ja mal durchmachen, wenn dus nicht sch.n damit versucht hast .


----------



## HansKloss (28. Juni 2005)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich erst jetzt zurückschreibe. Bin gerade erst aus dem Prüfungsstress rausgekommen. Also mein Ausgabe-Plugin ist ALSA 1.2.10. Falsch ist es sicherlich nicht, da ich alle, die per Standard mitgeliefert sind,  mal ausprobiert habe. 
 Alsaconf ist leider auch nicht weit gekommen; Der Konfigurator hat auch keinen Ton rausbekommen :-(
 Danke für die Vorschläge


----------

